# Online-Handel, Fake Shops, Ponzi-, Schneeballsystem



## Michael1978 (5 April 2019)

Ich wurde von einem Mann aus Lima (Peru) um 60.000 Euro betrogen. Sein Name ist Tomy (Tony) Heine Deza, geboren in Lima, hat aber auch einen Deutschen Pass und ist hier geschäftlich tätig. Zwischenzeitlich lebte er in Irland (aktiv mit Longford IT bei eBay und M&T Electronics), der Slowakei (aktiv mit HEINE INVESTMENTS), Litauen, Spanien und Deuschland (aktiv mit heine systems bei Amazon).
Er soll auch bei der "KKG Technik" involviert gewesen sein.

Mit all den genannten Firmen hat er Investoren und Kunden um viel Geld betrogen (ca. €500,000). Auch Banken hat er betrogen. Zwischenzeitlich wurde er auch online polizeilich gesucht (von der Slowakei und Litauen) und ein internationaler Haftbefehl wurde ausgestellt. Auch in Deutschland wurde nach ihm gefahndet, ohne Erfolg, da sobald er gesucht wird das jeweilige Land sofort verlässt und wartet bis der Fall verjährt. Dann kehrt er wieder zurück und begeht weitere Straftaten. Er ist ein "career criminal".

Dasselbe Schema übrigens, Vorkasse kassiert aber nie geliefert. Pyramidensystem. Wobei in meinem Fall hat er anfangs geliefert (um Vertrauen aufzubauen). Erst nachdem ich größere Summen überwies, hat er nicht mehr geliefert und geantwortet.

Bei besonders günstigen Preisen sollte man immer hellhörig werden. Oft ist es Hehlerware oder die Ware existiert gar nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2019)

Michael1978 schrieb:


> Dasselbe Schema übrigens, Vorkasse kassiert aber nie geliefert.


Vorkasse ist ein absolutes "no go"  inbesondere bei unbekannten Anbietern.
Ich weiß  keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund für diese Zahlungsweise.
Ist so als würde man einem Unbekannten vor dem Dom zu Kölle, der  eine Superduperuhr für 1000€
verkaufen will, das Geld in die Hand  drückt, weil  er verspricht am nächsten Tag an
derselben Stelle die Uhr zu bringen 


Michael1978 schrieb:


> Bei besonders günstigen Preisen sollte man immer hellhörig werden.


Hellhörig ist zu wenig. Größtes Mißtrauen ist angesagt.  Viele Verbraucher sind bei solchen
"Schnäppchen" blind vor Gier und  lassen keinerlei Vernunft/Vorsicht walten.
Googeln ist Plichtübung wobei man bei negativen aber auch/gerade bei keinen
positiv aussagekräftigen Treffern einen Bogen  drum machen soll.


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2019)

Michael1978 schrieb:


> KKG Technik


Eine Knüppel-Sache! Schicke deine Informationen doch an die StA Frankfurt am Main. Hier ist nicht der richtige Platz dafür.






						Informationen zum Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Verantwortliche der K.K. Gregor -Technik GmbH
					

Im Rahmen der Vollstreckung des dinglichen Arrestes konnten bislang insgesamt 395.289,81 Euro sichergestellt werden, wie der beigefügten Vermögensaufstellung entnommen werden kann. Da die Summe voraussichtlich nicht ausreichen wird, um alle Geschädigten zu befriedigen, hatte die...




					staatsanwaltschaften.hessen.de


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2019)

Der Fall 7570 Js 248382  reicht weit zurück: 
Okt 2017: https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thre...maessigen-und-bandenmaessigen-betruges-192026





						Fake-Shop kkgtechnik.de – Stellen Sie Strafanzeige | Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen
					

Polizei hat Betreiber des Fake-Shops bereits im Sommer festgenommen.




					www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de
				





> Stand: 23.10.2018
> Günstige Preise verleiteten im vergangenen Jahr zahlreiche Verbraucher zum Einkauf etwa von Geschirrspülern oder Gefrierschränken auf kkgtechnik.de. Sie zahlten per Vorkasse, erhielten jedoch keine Ware. Im Sommer 2018 nahm die Polizei zwei Verdächtige fest, die den Fake-Shop betrieben hatten. Stellen Sie Strafanzeige.
> 
> Schon im Sommer lagen der Frankfurter Polizei rund 6.000 Anzeigen vor. Bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt belief sich der Gesamtschaden auf bis zu 10 Millionen Euro. Sie sind auch betroffen? Stellen Sie Strafanzeige bei Ihrer örtlichen Polizeidienststelle oder über die Onlinewache.


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2019)

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Betr%C3%BCgerische_Internet-Shops
		






__





						Teure Schnäppchen  - die Fake-Shop-Invasion - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen
					

Seit etwa drei Jahren sind im Bereich Internet-Betrug die sogenannten "Fake-Shops" stark im Kommen. Mittlerweile haben sie dem üblichen Betrug über eBay oder die Kleinanzeigen wohl schon den Rang abgelaufen. "Schuld" daran sind in erster Linie die…




					www.auktionshilfe.info
				




Würde die "Zielgruppe" sich vorher informieren, hätten die Betrüger kaum Chancen.
 Aber....


----------



## Hippo (6 April 2019)

Ich schliess mich mit der Gebetsmühle an ...
*
Wenn ein Shop nur Vorkasse als Zahlungsmöglichkeit anbietet dann ist er zu 99,9999 % unseriös*


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Würde die "Zielgruppe" sich vorher informieren, hätten die Betrüger kaum Chancen.


Das einzige Indiz auf Betrug war die Vorkasse. Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass kkg zuerst auch hatte liefern lassen (z. B. von Otto), und damit ordentlich positive Meldungen auf Trustpilot usw. eingefangen. Plötzlich wurde aber der Schalter umgelegt und dann gabs eben nix mehr. Ein Schaden von mehr als 10 Mio., innerhalb von etwa drei Monaten, das ist schon rekordverdächtig. Und dann hatten die Halunken ja auch noch ein oder zwei echte Läden und sogar Autos mit Firmenlogo und die Firma war im Handelsregister eingetragen. Das war ein ganz groß angelegter Beutezug.


----------



## jupp11 (6 April 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das einzige Indiz auf Betrug war die Vorkasse.


Reicht aber.
* Nochmals Gebetsmühle on:
  Nur Vorkasse ist absolutes no go. Wer sich darauf einläßt ist mehr als naiv. *


----------



## Heiko (7 April 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> *Wenn ein Shop nur Vorkasse als Zahlungsmöglichkeit anbietet dann ist er zu 99,9999 % unseriös*





jupp11 schrieb:


> Reicht aber.
> Nochmals Gebetsmühle on:
> Nur Vorkasse ist absolutes no go. Wer sich darauf einläßt ist mehr als naiv.



Stimmt leider nicht ganz. Vorkasse ist DER Standard im Internet.
Eine Belastung der KK bei Auslieferung ist eigentlich auch Vorkasse, da Du die Ware noch nicht in der Hand hältst. Quasi niemand liefert mehr auf Rechnung.


----------



## jupp11 (7 April 2019)

Bei den Unternehmen bei denen ich bestelle gibt es  alle Zahlmöglichkeiten   Lastschrift, paypal *und* Rechnung usw. Mit denen hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Lastschriften   können innerhalb der Fristen problemlos "zurückgepfiffen" werden.  Hier geht es um  Fake/shops für die mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit per Spam in die Falle gelockt wird und genau aus diesem Grund sind diese Zahlmöglichkeiten so gut wie nie vorhanden


----------



## Hippo (8 April 2019)

Heiko schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht ganz. Vorkasse ist DER Standard im Internet.
> Eine Belastung der KK bei Auslieferung *ist eigentlich auch Vorkasse*, da Du die Ware noch nicht in der Hand hältst. Quasi niemand liefert mehr auf Rechnung.



Genau - *EIGENTLICH - *aber es gibt eben da den Käuferschutz der in fast allen Fällen von Betrug greift auch wenn Dir Paypal oder die Kreditkarte schon mal belastet wurde. Ist zwar ein Heckmeck da wieder zum Geld zu kommen aber es ist nicht komplett weg wie in dem Fall dass Du selbst in Vorleistung per Überweisung gehst


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2019)

Ich bin Deiner Meinung, dass Vorkasse nicht nicht die intelligenteste Zahlungsart ist, derzeit liegt aber objektiv betrachtet das größte Risiko beim Händler. Insofern kann ich auch verstehen, wenn die Vorkasse haben wollen. Ob man das tun möchte oder sollte, ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Hippo (8 April 2019)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ich bin Deiner Meinung, dass Vorkasse nicht nicht die intelligenteste Zahlungsart ist, derzeit liegt aber objektiv betrachtet das größte Risiko beim Händler. Insofern kann ich auch verstehen, wenn die Vorkasse haben wollen. Ob man das tun möchte oder sollte, ist ein anderes Thema.


Wo liegt das Risiko bei der Kreditkarte oder Paypal beim Händler?
Gut, Beschissmöglichkeiten gibts auch da, aber nicht in dem Mass dass es das Risiko der Vorabüberweisung rechtfertigen würde


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> aber nicht in dem Mass dass es das Risiko der Vorabüberweisung rechtfertigen würde


Gerade  eben bei Fakeshops und in diesem  Thread geht es ja darum.


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Risiko bei der Kreditkarte oder Paypal beim Händler?



Das liegt mehrfach dokumentiert im Netz: eingefrorene Guthaben bei Paypal bei völlig abstrusen Vorwürfen, Chargebacks,...



Hippo schrieb:


> Gut, Beschissmöglichkeiten gibts auch da, aber nicht in dem Mass dass es das Risiko der Vorabüberweisung rechtfertigen würde



Das "rechtfertigen" ist das Problem. Das liegt nämlich in dem Fall ziemlich im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## anotherscamvictim (12 Juli 2019)

Hallo Michael, ich spreche nur ein bisschen Deutsch, aber ich habe dein post verstanden. Please if there any way we could talk I would appreciate it. I will come back to this post in a few days to see if you read my message.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2019)

Heiko schrieb:


> Quasi niemand liefert mehr auf Rechnung.


Dabei ist das voll im Trend: PayPal Pte Ltd., AmazonPay, Klarna, RatePay. Überall muss kein Kundenaccount angelegt werden, es reicht die Angabe einer eMailadresse. Zur Bezahlung hat man Zeit, bis die Ware angekommen ist und/oder weit darüber hinaus. Z. B. PayPal = 4 Wochen. Es wird immer dämlicher, denn wenn einer nicht bezahlt, weil er schlichtweg die Ware ohne Zahlungsabsicht mit falschen/fremden Daten empfangen hat, dann behält der jeweilige Zahlungssystemanbieter den Schaden aus abgetretenem Recht.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Juli 2019)

Heiko schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht ganz. Vorkasse ist DER Standard im Internet.
> Quasi niemand liefert mehr auf Rechnung.


Bei keinem einzigen der Anbieter , bei denen ich bestelle bzw bestellt habe  wird
ausschließlich Vorkasse gefordert wird. Meist  wird auch Rechnung angeboten.
  Ich verwende meist ebay und habe bei Unstimmigkeitenbei der Lieferung 
stets rückerstattet bekommen.


----------



## Michael1978 (23 Dezember 2019)

anotherscamvictim schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, ich spreche nur ein bisschen Deutsch, aber ich habe dein post verstanden. Please if there any way we could talk I would appreciate it. I will come back to this post in a few days to see if you read my message.



Hallo! I read that you are also a scam victim of Tony Heine Deza. Please write your story here and contact me at any time. People must be warned of this scammer, he is still active and authorities and various creditors are looking for him..


----------



## Thorsten Winzinger (23 November 2020)

Mich hat dieser Tony Heine Deza auch betrogen, über seine neue Firma DIGIX BLOCKCHAIN TECHNOLOGIES mit Sitz in Raunas novads, Lettland. Er ist auch bei Blockchain.com aktiv. Hier ist Vorsicht geboten!


----------

